# The Truth About Yoga



## Supergirl (Apr 22, 2005)

The Bible says that people perish because of a lack of knowledge.  Here is some knowledge for ya.  I read a book a few years ago that mentioned yoga as being related to the occult, but the book didn't explain why.  The following article does a great job of it though.  



from Today's Christian Woman Magazine 

The Truth About Yoga
Yoga led Laurette Willis into a New Age lifestyle. Now she's warning others of the spiritual pitfalls—and offering an alternative.
by Holly Vicente Robaina


The attractive couple on the television screen gracefully moved their bodies into the next yoga pose: arms extended, head tilted slightly back, a deep breath in. In front of the TV set, a seven-year-old girl and her mother did their best to mimic the posture. The little girl, Laurette, loved this special time with her mom.

It was 1965, and Laurette's mom, Jacquie, didn't think twice about exercising along with this yoga program that came on the TV after Jack La Lanne. She developed a passion for yoga, and began instructing free classes in her home. Laurette served as the demonstration model for her mom. The young girl relished the attention—and her family never suspected this seemingly innocent exercise would open the door to a New Age lifestyle that would affect Laurette for the next 22 years.

Speaking Out
Now 46, Christian speaker/author Laurette Willis tells everyone she meets about the dangers of yoga. The Oklahoma resident addresses groups across the country, speaking from personal experience and her knowledge as a certified personal trainer and aerobics instructor. She's developed a prominent presence on the Internet, largely due to her new exercise program, PraiseMoves, which she calls "a Christian alternative to yoga." She shares her testimony on the website (www.PraiseMoves.com) in a pull-no-punches style, and responds to numerous e-mails—some curious, others critical of her stance on yoga. Additionally, she posts comments on the message boards of other fitness and religion websites. She's also self-published a book and video about PraiseMoves.

So what caused Laurette to become vocal about yoga? And is yoga really all that bad? Her testimony is a bold answer to both questions.

Throughout her childhood, Laurette's family regularly attended church. "If someone had asked us, we would have said we were Christians," she says. "But we never heard the message of salvation at our church." Lacking knowledge about the Christian faith, Laurette's mom found herself drawn to New Age practices, and began reading books by Nostradamus and Edgar Cayce (both claimed to have psychic abilities) and taking Laurette to an ashram, a Hindu yoga retreat.

As an adult, Laurette immersed herself in every New Age and metaphysical practice she came across: chanting, crystals, tarot cards, psychics, channeling spirits.

"I tried everything—Kabbalah, Universalism, Taoism, Zoroastrianism —because I was spiritually hungry," Laurette says. "I call the New Age movement 'Burger King' because it's like the fast-food restaurant's motto: 'Have it your way.' That's what the New Age movement tries to do, to achieve God on its terms."

There was one thing Laurette wasn't remotely interested in pursuing: Christianity. "I thought Christians just wanted to give me a bunch of rules and dogma," she says. "I didn't know they were speaking about a relationship with Jesus."

But in Laurette's quest to find herself, she only found a deepening sense of loneliness. "God will use whatever it takes to bring you to your knees," she says. "I'd made a mess of my life. I was an alcoholic. I'd been promiscuous. I tried every form of religion, never coming to any knowledge of the truth."

One day in 1987, a thought popped into Laurette's head: What if everything I thought about God was completely wrong? Two days later, she fell to her knees. "I didn't know anything about the Bible or Jesus. I just cried out to God from the depths of my soul, 'I give up! You win! If you can do something with my life, you can have it.' "As Laurette asked God to take control of her life, she felt a physical weight lift from her body.

"I learned much later that the weight was sin," she says. "I hadn't realized sin was real. New Agers think the word 'sin' is an acronym for 'self-inflicted nonsense.' That's the deception of the Enemy, because if there's no sin, then you don't need a Savior."

She remembers the change at the moment she accepted Christ: "I felt peace descend upon me for the first time in my life."

Exercise Plus Praise
After giving her life to God, Laurette began devouring the Bible. She burned her New Age books and disengaged from everything associated with her turbulent past—including yoga.

For years, Laurette never gave yoga a second thought. But in 2001, an idea popped into her head: What if there was an alternative to yoga that provided exercise while spiritually moving Christians to praise the Lord? She spent a good deal of time in prayer, wanting to be certain this idea was God's will.

After two years of planning, Laurette self-published a PraiseMoves book and video in 2003. She began certifying PraiseMoves instructors across the country last fall.

The PraiseMoves program utilizes gentle stretches that correlate with Scripture verses. There's "The Eagle" stretch, where the arms are pulled back to resemble a bird in flight. While students hold this stretch, Laurette reads Isaiah 40:31: "But those who wait on the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings like eagles" (NKJV). Other stretches include "The Angel" (Psalm 91:11), "The Rainbow" (Genesis 9:16), and "The Altar" (Romans 12:1). At each session's end, students are asked to prayerfully consider a verse from the Bible, or to spend some quiet time expressing gratitude to God.

The Problem with Yoga
Laurette wanted PraiseMoves to provide all the physical benefits for which yoga is often touted: improved flexibility, weight loss, reduced stress, and improved circulation, to name a few. But she wanted the similarities to end there.

The goal of all yoga, Laurette explains, is to obtain oneness with the universe. That's also known as the process of enlightenment, or union with Brahman (Hinduism's highest god). The word "yoga" means "union" or "to yoke." 

"Yoga wants to get students to the point of complete numbness in their minds. God, on the other hand, wants you to be transformed by the renewing of your mind through his Word," Laurette says.

Before she became a Christian, Laurette used subliminal tapes to train her mind to empty itself. These tapes are often used in yoga classes, she says. She also taught yoga classes and instructed her students in astral projection, or "stepping outside" of the body, which Laurette says poses a serious spiritual danger.

"If there's nothing in your mind, you're open to all kinds of deception. After coming to Christ, I wondered who—or what—came into my body when I 'stepped out.' While I don't believe Christians can become possessed, I do believe we can become oppressed by demonic spirits of fear, depression, lust, false religion, etc. These are all things designed to draw us away from Jesus Christ."

But what about hatha yoga, the less overtly spiritual form of yoga taught at most gyms? Even in this format, Laurette says there are commonly used words and poses antithetical to God's Word. For example, the word "namaste," often said at the close of yoga classes, means, "I bow to the god within you." The sound "om," chanted in many yoga classes, is meant to bring students into a trance so they can join with the universal mind. And the "salute to the sun" posture, used at the beginning of most classes, pays homage to the Hindu sun god. Laurette believes it's impossible to extract Hindu spiritualism from yoga—and she's gotten a bit of confirmation on this from an unlikely source:

"I received an e-mail from a staff member of the Classical Yoga Hindu Academy in New Jersey. The staff member wrote, 'Yes, all of yoga is Hinduism. Everyone should be aware of this fact.' This staff member included that she didn't appreciate my 'running down the great Hindu/Yogic religion,'" Laurette says.

Her statements about yoga have also drawn criticism from some Christians. Some accuse Laurette of being judgmental. Others say her fears about yoga are irrational. She's quick to tell critics PraiseMoves isn't for everybody, but she doesn't back down from her stance on yoga. When she speaks with Christians who practice yoga, she encourages them to pay close attention to any hesitation they feel—and then to check out the facts for themselves.

Numerous Christian women have told Laurette they decided to quit yoga after learning about its Hindu roots. It's a hard decision for those who've invested many years and many dollars into the practice.

Laurette says, "I tell people that if their reasoning is, 'But I've already paid for these yoga classes,' or 'But I just bought these cool yoga pants and a yoga DVD,' to ask themselves: Am I willing to give these things up to know the truth?"

Holly Vicente Robaina, a TCW regular contributor, lives in California. Laurette's new book, BASIC Steps to Godly Fitness, will be published by Harvest House this April.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 22, 2005)

Proceed with Caution

There's a new practice popping up at churches and fitness clubs around the country. Dubbed "Christian yoga" or "yoga for Christians," these programs supposedly offer the physical benefits of yoga along with Christian spirituality. But is it really possible for yoga to be transformed into a practice for Christians?

Doug Groothuis, author of Confronting the New Age and a professor of philosophy at Denver Seminary, says proponents of "Christian yoga" are misled—and are misleading others.

"'Christian yoga' is an oxymoron. Yoga is rooted in Hinduism and cannot be separated from it," he says. "There's nothing wrong with stretching and calming down one's breathing. But yoga isn't really about that; it's aimed at transforming human consciousness to experience the Hindu god, which is a false god."

TCW found several "Christian yoga" instructors who are affiliated with secular yoga organizations that have a Hindu or New Age bent.

When investigating a Christian yoga class, be on the lookout for:

Sanskrit language. Many words commonly used in yoga pay homage to Hindu deities.

Metaphysical jargon. Phrases such as "breathing in positive energy and breathing out negative energy," "focusing on the third eye," and "getting in touch with the divinity within you" have New Age implications.

Projection. Beware being told to empty your mind or to step outside your body.

Feelings of discomfort. Pay attention to those feelings. Even if you can't pinpoint why you're uncomfortable, this may be the Holy Spirit's way of letting you know the class isn't for you.
—H.V.R.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for this.  My Mom and Grandfather always were wary of Yoga and my Mom flat out warned me against getting into it (I never did) and said it opened people's spirits up to eastern religion.  I guess they knew what they were talking about.  This is a confirmation.


----------



## star (Apr 22, 2005)

I do for the stretching purposes only and my body really feels good afterwards. I do not get into all the ritual just the moves and stretching of my body.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

Great thread, printing this one out. 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh so that's what's wrong with Yoga. 

After hearing about Yoga on here, the LHCF, as a good way for exercise and toning up your body, I went out and bought a book of yoga moves.

I remember I told my dad that I was doing yoga and he said "Oooo, evil stuff."  I didn't get that so now I know what he was talking about...


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 22, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> I do for the stretching purposes only and my body really feels good afterwards. I do not get into all the ritual just the moves and stretching of my body.



same here, it really helped my lordosis (excessive low back sway) and scoliosis. I'm going to have to pray on this, if this is something that I really need to give up. I've never done any classes that require chanting, they just say "breathe deeply and relax" I'm not sure if that's demonic or not   Like I said I'll need to pray on this one, but it's not that serious I can just go back to regular stretching.

Oh I just remembered it's funny you just posted this SG. Just the other day I was teaching a staff member some yoga poses, as she just started teaching fitness classes. I had just finished demonstrating the sun salutation w/ my eyes closed. I opened my eyes and she was looking scared so I'm like what's wrong. She goes, I don't know what happened but I just got this weird energy and the lights in the gym looked like they got really bright and then just dimmed. I jokingly said well maybe because I'm saluting the sun and thought nothing more of this, but this post makes me think. Oh and that staff member is an atheist, btw, don't know if that adds more into what possibly happened that day


----------



## vevster (Apr 23, 2005)

*This post is pure garbage.* I'm sorry the woman in the article is just using FEAR to push her PRAISE MOVES fitness movement and make her MONEY.

I love yoga and even though I haven't practiced in a while it was always a positive force in my life.


----------



## toinette (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> *This post is pure garbage.* I'm sorry the woman in the article is just using FEAR to push her PRAISE MOVES fitness movement and make her MONEY.
> 
> I love yoga and even though I haven't practiced in a while it was always a positive force in my life.



i'm with you vev. yoga is not the portal to alternative lifestyles and religions. drinking alcohol can lead to alcoholism, eating could lead to obesity: should we stop eating and completely refrain from drinking? all of these things are a result of choice. if this person was interested in other lifestyles it was due to her choice to do so, not through yoga.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> *This post is pure garbage.* I'm sorry the woman in the article is just using FEAR to push her PRAISE MOVES fitness movement and make her MONEY.
> 
> I love yoga and even though I haven't practiced in a while it was always a positive force in my life.



Just FYI, yes this lady happens to offer an alternative to yoga, but there are many others that came way before her offering nothing who would tell you the same thing about yoga.

And please forgive me if I'm mistaken, but you aren't a Christian, right?


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great info Supergirl, very enlightening and informative at the same time, I think I'll end up buying her book sooner or later..more sooner...


----------



## Skydancer (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> *This post is pure garbage.* I'm sorry the woman in the article is just using FEAR to push her PRAISE MOVES fitness movement and make her MONEY.
> 
> I love yoga and even though I haven't practiced in a while it was always a positive force in my life.


Haha I hear you. When I saw the title of this post I thought, "Here we go again... people have found even more of nothing to cry about." First off, there are so many different types of yoga that it is impossible to clump them all together and start making assumptions. The most popular in the US is hatha, which is purely physical (i.e.-exercise, relaxation, breathing, etc) and is practiced mainly for health purposes (asanas). Secondly, like Buddhism, yoga is not a religion. As far as the enlightenment bit, no truly enlightened yogi would tell anyone that they need to worship any specific deity while they meditate. Many people don't worship any deity at all; they meditate simply to clear their minds. And people across a broad spectrum of religions (including the Pope) appreciate the fact that many of the techniques practiced in yoga better their health and/or help them feel closer to their own specific deity, thus reaching their own personal enlightenment. True, there are many Hindu and Sanskrit terms used in yoga... but I did not know it was so scary to some people. And I seriously doubt that God is mad that people have found ways to be healthier or to become closer to Him, simply because the tradition comes from the East... I think that it is we, God's people, who need to become less anal and more open-minded 

Namaste literally means "bow me you" or "I bow to you." As with all such things, it has had many translations and interpretations. This lady needs some more knowledge if she is going to be preaching to others about it.


----------



## vevster (Apr 23, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Just FYI, yes this lady happens to offer an alternative to yoga, but there are many others that came way before her offering nothing who would tell you the same thing about yoga.
> 
> And please forgive me if I'm mistaken, but you aren't a Christian, right?



Who told you I was not a Christian?  Plus, if I am NOT a Christian, what in your mind do you think I am??

I'm not not your type of Christian, Supergirl but I grew up in the church.  Not your kind of church though.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> *This post is pure garbage.*


Vevster, that comment was so uncalled for and you as a moderator should know better. We can all disagree without being down right nasty. There is a way to say anything without being offensive. Shame on you. Now go and play nice.


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Apr 23, 2005)

*to each his own*


----------



## EssentialGrowth (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> Who told you I was not a Christian?  Plus, if I am NOT a Christian, what in your mind do you think I am??
> 
> I'm not not your type of Christian, Supergirl but I grew up in the church.  Not your kind of church though.




There are different types of Christianity? I thought there were different types of denominations within Christianity.


I wonder what kind of "church" you went to. 


And FYI, as a moderator you should know better than to share negative opinions of a post you happen to disagree with. We agree to disagree on this forum and we try to show respect for the post and the poster, no matter how contrasting our personal point of view on the subject.


----------



## DeeMelita (Apr 23, 2005)

She was just sharing information.  Just like all information it could be useful to some, and disregarded by others. We don't all have the same convictions. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 23, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> Who told you I was not a Christian?  Plus, if I am NOT a Christian, what in your mind do you think I am??
> 
> I'm not not your type of Christian, Supergirl but I grew up in the church.  Not your kind of church though.



Growing up in church does not make one a Christian.  A Christian is someone that believes with their heart and confesses with their mouth that Jesus Christ is Lord and risen Saviour.  That's the only "type" of Christian there is and that's what I am!  And if someone is truly a Christian, then that's what they are too.  No different "types" about it.

There are differences in churches, so I understand your statement there.  

I asked you to excuse me in advance if I was incorrect in my thoughts that you weren't a Christian.  It was something you posted a while back on the Off Topic board that lead me to think that.  My mistake for drawing an incorrect conclusion.   I too am surprised that you as a moderator cannot use a more gentle and conservative approach in some of your posts.  There's a way to treat people even when you disagree with them.


----------



## vevster (Apr 23, 2005)

>>It was something you posted a while back on the Off Topic board that lead me to think that.<<

Something I posted made you think I wasn't your definition of Christian, apparently.  That is why I didn't specify my answer, cause I see the posts about is Catholic Christianity is this Christianity is that Christianity blah, blah, blah... Yes, I'm a Christian, the umbrella is big enough for ALL of us!  Yes, in deed! Yes, in deed!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 24, 2005)

Skydancer said:
			
		

> Haha I hear you. When I saw the title of this post I thought, "Here we go again... people have found even more of nothing to cry about." First off, there are so many different types of yoga that it is impossible to clump them all together and start making assumptions. The most popular in the US is hatha, which is purely physical (i.e.-exercise, relaxation, breathing, etc) and is practiced mainly for health purposes (asanas). Secondly, like Buddhism, yoga is not a religion. As far as the enlightenment bit, no truly enlightened yogi would tell anyone that they need to worship any specific deity while they meditate. Many people don't worship any deity at all; they meditate simply to clear their minds. And people across a broad spectrum of religions (including the Pope) appreciate the fact that many of the techniques practiced in yoga better their health and/or help them feel closer to their own specific deity, thus reaching their own personal enlightenment. True, there are many Hindu and Sanskrit terms used in yoga... but I did not know it was so scary to some people. *And I seriously doubt that God is mad that people have found ways to be healthier or to become closer to Him, simply because the tradition comes from the East... I think that it is we, God's people, who need to become less anal and more open-minded
> *
> Namaste literally means "bow me you" or "I bow to you." As with all such things, it has had many translations and interpretations. This lady needs some more knowledge if she is going to be preaching to others about it.




*Well said.   

I dont necessarily agree with the authors therory, but its interesting to say the least.*


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Apr 24, 2005)

I think yoga is a great form of exercise.  I can't believe people would think that the breathing aspect of yoga is part of the occult. If people chose to take it to this level, then clearly there is a problem.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 24, 2005)

Just curious, you ladies that do not believe that yoga conflicts with Christianity, do you also believe that things like horoscopes and zodiac signs are harmless?


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Apr 24, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Just curious, you ladies that do not believe that yoga conflicts with Christianity, do you also believe that things like horoscopes and zodiac signs are harmless?



Supergirl, if people use horoscopes as their guide through life, then certainly they are not inaccordance with Christianity.  To me, using yoga simply as a form of exercise is not comparable to this.


----------



## landakaye (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh  my goodness. I dont think there is anything wrong with yoga and I agree with Skydancer BUT I do not believe in horoscopes and all that jazz.


----------



## iwantlongerhair (Apr 24, 2005)

Camille429 said:
			
		

> Supergirl, if people use horoscopes as their guide through life, then certainly they are not inaccordance with Christianity. To me, using yoga simply as a form of exercise is not comparable to this.


 
I agree.


----------



## vevster (Apr 24, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Just curious, you ladies that do not believe that yoga conflicts with Christianity, do you also believe that things like horoscopes and zodiac signs are harmless?




I'm not going to mix apples and oranges in this thread....


----------



## Koffie (Apr 24, 2005)

I do Yoga, BUT when I am doing it, no joke, I am mentally praising GOD and I am blocking out any of the external forces (yoga instructor, music, etc...) 

I didn't even know the roots of this.

just my .02


----------



## zora (Apr 24, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I do Yoga, BUT when I am doing it, no joke, I am mentally praising GOD and I am blocking out any of the external forces (yoga instructor, music, etc...)
> 
> I didn't even know the roots of this.
> 
> just my .02



Me too!!!  I do kind of believe it could possibly take you to an evil place if you're not careful, so like Koffie, I'm trying to contantly praise God.  And sometimes I just do pilates


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 24, 2005)

blaxalrose said:
			
		

> What does astrology have to do with the topic of discussion...two different things....Yoga (exercise for most folks).....astrology, entertainment for some folks, something else for others....



First of all, let me say that I appreciate the respectful way that you approached this question.  I never want to take that for granted.  But to answer your question, yoga along with astrology and many other seemingly innocent things all have their roots in the occult.  The devil would have us to be deceived and to not understand why certain things are such a "big deal."  he would love it for us to continue to think that certain things are harmless.  

It's not my place to force my beliefs on anyone, but since this is a Christian forum then I don't feel like I am doing so.  At the beginning of this thread, I paraphrased the portion of the Word of God that says that people perish due to a lack of knowledge.

There was a time in my life, as a Christian too, that I thought things like horoscopes, psychics, zodiac, etc. were perfectly fine.  No one had ever even tried to tell me different.  But as I chose to grow in my walk with the Lord, I was enlightened about some of these things.  As Christians, we should always remain teachable and open or we will cease to grow in Christ.  So what I am saying is that everyone is at a different spot in their walk with Christ.  There are things that I have yet to know and understand, but as I continue to grow, more enlightenment will come.  So I am by no means saying that I know all there is to know about being a Christian, but swallowing my pride and having the humility to learn new things in my walk with God is what my life is all about!  I started not to respond to those who disagree with what I posted about yoga in order to avoid any conflicts or making anyone feel like I'm stepping on their toes.  But there may be someone out there reading this that is truly seeking to learn more truths about victorious Christian living and so I responded.  There were many times that Jesus said things that people did not agree with, so I am not the least bit bothered, nor surprised that there are people that do not agree.  And for those who have chosen to disagree in a manner that shows that you have the love of Christ in your heart, may God continue to bless you and may you always grow in Him.

Standing Bold in Him,
Supergirl


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

note to self: stick to pilates and taebo....


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 25, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> First of all, let me say that I appreciate the respectful way that you approached this question.  I never want to take that for granted.  But to answer your question, yoga along with astrology and many other seemingly innocent things all have their roots in the occult.  The devil would have us to be deceived and to not understand why certain things are such a "big deal."  he would love it for us to continue to think that certain things are harmless.
> 
> It's not my place to force my beliefs on anyone, but since this is a Christian forum then I don't feel like I am doing so.  At the beginning of this thread, I paraphrased the portion of the Word of God that says that people perish due to a lack of knowledge.
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT POST, Supergirl!!!


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 25, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> note to self: stick to pilates and taebo....



LOL!! I'm just trying to get through my 'Bounce Back After Baby' exercise tape.


----------



## webby (Apr 25, 2005)

Yoga can be spiritual, or physical. As a child, growing up in a Christian home, I went with my mother on her spiritual quest. This journey put her back where she started, but I learned about Jesus for myself, by accompanying her.

One of our stops was an Ashram, where yoga and meditation is not used the way most of us intend: weight loss, long, lean muscles and overall flexibility. In the Ashram - you had to remove your shoes and bow to a photo of a woman. This was a problem for me, because I was raised to believe that NO ONE came before Jesus and to bow to this woman, no...not to her, but her mere photo, was sacrilegious. 

The entire experience was bizarre for me, because it seemed to be quite the opposite of what I felt was right.

Eventually, my mother went back to her roots and I was grateful. Yoga, is great when you use it as a form of exercise, but it's completely different when you immerse yourself into the total way of living, the New Age way of thinking. 

No offense to anyone here, who may practice Yoga (the spiritual tenets), but it was definitely not for me. I love the stretches, do them all of the time, but that's where it stops for me.


----------



## MSee (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't think that its coincidence that I just read the same article from a different source. It brought back memories of my yoga days. 

I kept hearing about the benefits of yoga so I wanted to try it especially since I had juvenile scoliosis. Something in me was just not settled about it although I had not heard anything negative at that time. I finally bought a book with just the asanas but even while doing the stretches, I don't know if it was the jargon used in the explanation or what but I was still unsettled and I just kept shoving those feelings aside. I can tell you of all the benifits I received not only interms of my shape but my period started coming regularly for the first time in my life. I started defending my practice of it. But I couldn't shake the unsettling feeling. I finally prayed and question God about it and I started getting information of the spiritual aspect. Even somethings in the bible that seems unrelated just started being relevant to my questions. One of those was the first deception in the garden of Eden. So subtle, so sweet, just a little twist of the truth and indeed the fruit must have looked and tasted delightful. I finally got rid of the book and honestly at first I questioned that decision but I am now sure I did the right thing.

Supergirl thanks for you boldness. I agree with you that as christians we all grow at different rates and what might be ok today may not be next year. I tried to tell my one of my sisters (biological) about my experience and she tried to convince me that I was being too simpleminded. So I've just decided not to push it but pray that what God revealed to me would be revealed to her in her time. However, I listen carefully to why others disagree with my stance on the issue.

God is merciful and He will not leave His children in ignorance of possible danger.


----------



## Kalani (Apr 25, 2005)

Interesting post. I take yoga when my schedule allows it. I like bikram yoga (the more physically advanced one where the heat is on so you sweat like crazy). These classes work me out harder than a step aerobics class and its near impossible to relax or clear my head cause my bum and abdominals are feeling the burn and I'm sweating like a horse!
Toward the end of the class they do let you lay down and relax for a few minutes. Even then my mind is racing with errands I have to run the next day, what I'm having for dinner, etc... so the class is pretty unsuccessful at clearing my head but its been very successful with making my butt look the most toned and fabulous its ever been!   

Anyway, I'll do a little research into the bikram and make sure there are no spiritual hidden agendas I'm unaware of.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Apr 25, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Growing up in church does not make one a Christian.  A Christian is someone that believes with their heart and confesses with their mouth that Jesus Christ is Lord and risen Saviour.  That's the only "type" of Christian there is and that's what I am!  And if someone is truly a Christian, then that's what they are too.  No different "types" about it.
> 
> There are differences in churches, so I understand your statement there.
> 
> I asked you to excuse me in advance if I was incorrect in my thoughts that you weren't a Christian.  It was something you posted a while back on the Off Topic board that lead me to think that.  My mistake for drawing an incorrect conclusion.   I too am surprised that you as a moderator cannot use a more gentle and conservative approach in some of your posts.  There's a way to treat people even when you disagree with them.



Very well put Supergirl. 

BTW, this is such a great post.  I never looked at yoga this way.  I am getting rid of my yoga tapes today along with all my other yoga materials.  No wonder why I felt like my spirit was not lining up with it.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 25, 2005)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> First of all, let me say that I appreciate the respectful way that you approached this question.  I never want to take that for granted.  But to answer your question, yoga along with astrology and many other seemingly innocent things all have their roots in the occult.  The devil would have us to be deceived and to not understand why certain things are such a "big deal."  he would love it for us to continue to think that certain things are harmless.
> 
> It's not my place to force my beliefs on anyone, but since this is a Christian forum then I don't feel like I am doing so.  At the beginning of this thread, I paraphrased the portion of the Word of God that says that people perish due to a lack of knowledge.
> 
> ...



This is a very interesting post Supergirl and I thank God for you posting this.  I agree with the above quote because I am living a Christian life and this knowledge that you've provided has helped my walk with Him.  

To tell you the thruth, I've only done yoga a few times throughout my life.  And spiritually, I didn't feel right.  Getting into the poses and the names of them "like up dog" etc.  I don't want to practice anything except for the teachings of the Bible. 

I also disagree with vevster (moderator) comment.  I am very shocked at this.   I didn't expect this to come from a moderator at all!!!


----------



## sithembile (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you to Supergirl for bringing this to our attention. I wanted to try yoga for exercise reasons, but I will not now. You are so right when you say as Christians we should be humble and willing to learn so that we may grow in our faith. Sometimes as christians we don't like to accept anything that goes against our desires, we try to rationalise things or look for loopholes, and we can easily deceive ourselves. The Bible tells us that anything that has a relation to the occult is an abomination to God. Quite frankly, I wouldn't choose to be in the presence of people chanting or meditating on spirits other than the Holy spirit. I would be going against my conscience.


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 25, 2005)

Great postings Supergirl!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 26, 2005)

Great!  I'm glad that someone was helped.  Iron sharpens iron.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 26, 2005)

Supergirl, you responded VERY WELL to the comments made in this forum. I totally agree with you on everything!


----------



## DragonPearl (Jun 26, 2005)

I apologize if this book was already mentioned in the thread ( I don't have the patience to reread all the pages), but I was in a bookstore today, and I saw this book:

*An Invitation to Christian Yoga with CD (Audio)*
by Nancy Roth, Susan Mangam (Illustrator) 




 


*Edition:* Paperback 

You can read some of the customer reviews at:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/159627008X/qid=1119839819/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_1/104-3993942-6073511?v=glance&n=507846
and
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1561011967/qid=1119840245/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_2/104-3993942-6073511?v=glance&s=books


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 27, 2005)

I was considering getting this 

I also found a "Christian aerobics" certification course, the website link was in one of my old AFAA magazines if I can dig through them and find it I'll post it for anyone who's interested


----------



## meka (Jun 30, 2005)

Supergirl, I agree with everything you have posted. I first read about the harm of yoga in a book called "He came to set the captive free" by Dr. Rebecca Browne and I was truly blessed.  I am also blessed by your post and continue to be bold for HIM!


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmmm well Im not a christian but I dont deal with the so called spiritual forces that come with it. However I do the breathing techniques and the stretches and my body has benifitted from it immensely. I am really limber and my body is tight as a tiger  There are people who look at yoga as spiritual, and there are others like me and Im sure tons of other ladies on this board who look at it only for fitness purposes. My advice is dont take it more than what it is. One article shouldnt deem enough to make something flat out "wrong". Rearch yoga or whatever is in question full fledged and then develop your opinion from there.


----------



## Honi (Jul 3, 2005)

Interesting post.  Rebecca Brown talks about this same subject in one of her books.


----------



## Zeal (Jul 7, 2006)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> same here, it really helped my lordosis (excessive low back sway) and scoliosis. I'm going to have to pray on this, if this is something that I really need to give up. I've never done any classes that require chanting, they just say "breathe deeply and relax" I'm not sure if that's demonic or not  Like I said I'll need to pray on this one, but it's not that serious I can just go back to regular stretching.
> 
> Oh I just remembered it's funny you just posted this SG. Just the other day I was teaching a staff member some yoga poses, as she just started teaching fitness classes. I had just finished demonstrating the sun salutation w/ my eyes closed. I opened my eyes and she was looking scared so I'm like what's wrong. She goes, I don't know what happened but I just got this weird energy and the lights in the gym looked like they got really bright and then just dimmed. I jokingly said well maybe because I'm saluting the sun and thought nothing more of this, but this post makes me think. Oh and that staff member is an atheist, btw, don't know if that adds more into what possibly happened that day


 
Oh Boy!!! What have I stumbled into .  All I did was search on MSM and this came up with 2 other threads don't ask me why.

Sometimes, posts can be vicious.

Well I am saved, know the Lord and he calls me friend.  I have always been intereseted in yoga for health and flexibility.  It was not a "practice"  I never sat and said Ohm Ohm.

I have a *myself fitness *yoga CD as well as Yoga on the exercise ball as well as Yoga for pain.  This has never swayed me in any direction away from Christ.  What effects one does not effect all.  

My weakness is not others.  I too have a sway back.

I had a discussion with my Bible Study teacher about 2 months ago.  She was saying how people often associate "everything" with Satan that they are not used ot.  She was saying how we can take different things from denominations.  

*Now don't get it twisted what I am saying.*

She was saying as a believer in Jesus Christ we "Protestants" put down Catholics when there are actually some on fire Catholics.  In our class she Spoke on how they pray.  She spoke of Monks and how they don't talk they just pray and we can learn from that. She spoke of the desert fahters and how they seperated themselves from others to focus "only" on God.

This is where I learned Centering prayer.  I pray and then I just sit before the Lord Quiet.  No talking, no chanting , no singing.  This is where I learned the Examen of Conscience.  She stated that people would associate sitting before the Lord quiet as Satantic.  Yoga satanic.  She looked at me and said Aromatherapy "santanic" because I am a budding aromatherpist.

I am covered in the blood, by the blood,  If something ain't right the Holy Spirit will let me know.  [

Not doubting that somethings can be Satanic.  But not all things


----------



## Aissasmommy (Jul 7, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> yoga along with astrology and many other seemingly innocent things all have their roots in the occult. The devil would have us to be deceived and to not understand why certain things are such a "big deal." he would love it for us to continue to think that certain things are harmless.


 
 Sigh.... I just wrote this really long, (and IMHO greaterplexed ) post and lost it because of my stupid laptop.

So to summarize:

We cannnot cut out all the things in our lives based on the occult or else that would leave us with no Christmas (nothing about this holiday is Christian excpet for Jesus) , Easter (rabbits and eggs), burning certain color candles, aromatherapy and those nice herbal teas we all drink, saying God bless you when someone sneezes, and the list can go on and on.   Being in the world and not of the world means, fully participating in life, but with the right motives.  So if you want to go to Yoga class and fill your mind with Christ, then do so.  We just have to make sure we guard our spirits.   Remember, even Jesus went to parties.  

And if you wanna bring Scripture into it:

Romans 14 says:
1Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters. 2One man's faith allows him to eat everything, but another man, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables. 3The man who eats everything must not look down on him who does not, and the man who does not eat everything must not condemn the man who does, for God has accepted him. 4Who are you to judge someone else's servant? To his own master he stands or falls. And he will stand, for the Lord is able to make him stand. 

If you can do it and still maintian, great.  If not, great.  Just don't fight about it.  Christians get into some of the goofiest fights, IMO.  If it isn't a kingdom essential which is pretty much summed up by John 3:16, then we can all argue the rest out in heaven.   


God bless you all,

Tolani
LA Lighthouse Church, Pastor


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jul 7, 2006)

Even though I'm late in coming to this, THANKS for posting this, SG! In addition to what you've said and posted about yoga, what a lot of people don't know is that certain stretches are forms of worship, so they're really worshipping these false yoga gods.


----------



## YellowButterfly (Jul 8, 2006)

I witnessed something unsual during one of my therapy classes awhile back when one of our teachers decided to have us do a Yoga workout.  I did not participate because from past experience of not feeling right  and seeing people on Christian shows  and reading about people having to be delivered from demonic spirits because of dealing with Yoga  (what type I could not tell you).  The person told us to empty our minds  ( I prayed the whole time and did not close my eyes).  During some of the stretches I believe the Sun God and some more you could hear something sound like it was hitting the outter wall.  She even looked scared.  Then the owner's grandson started saying he felt depressed after she asked everyone how they felt. I felt led to do a quick prayer over him and he looked like he felt a hundred times better. There  was always trouble in the class and the owners were Christian people who attended the nondenominational church I attended so I do not know why they did not stop this lady from holding theses classes. Un less they thought it was harmless.  I thought this way once.  When I was younger and had just began working in the therapy field I had a co-worker from Canada who asked me to go to a Yoga seminar which seemed Ok at first but I kept getting these warning signals in my spirit and I was led to look into another room adjacent to where we were sitting.  This guy was taking off his shoes and kneeling down in front of this statue that looked like some sort of an elephant monster .  That was enough for me I left but my co-worker stayed and she wished she hadn't  because the guy had each one of them go into a room by themselves and just sit in front of him and concentrate on emptying their mind. This was different from the exercise form. 
        Just speaking for myself, I believe as the word says that We perish from a lack of knowledge. So thank-you SG for sharing what seems like a workd of knowledge.


----------



## remnant (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for posting those informations Supergirl!


----------



## Laginappe (Jul 9, 2006)

Aissasmommy said:
			
		

> Sigh.... I just wrote this really long, (and IMHO greaterplexed ) post and lost it because of my stupid laptop.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> ...


 
This makes the most sense out of anything I've read in a long time. Thank you.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post SG. I had heard that practicing yoga was a false religion but it was not explained to me why. I used to do Denise Austin's Fit and Lite in the morning, which incorporates yoga poses. I never felt right doing them. This post explains it. Thanks again.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 9, 2006)

Participating in yoga for health/exercise purpose is not practicing a false religion or in some way allowing "the devil" into your life/mind/body/spirit.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 9, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Participating in yoga for health/exercise purpose is not practicing a false religion or in some way allowing "the devil" into your life/mind/body/spirit.



The devil would have you to think that.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 9, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> The devil would have you to think that.



You are entitled to your opinion.

I don't believe the culture and practices of those who are different from me are "of the devil."  They are just different cultures and practices, yoga being one of those things.

Xenophobia much?  The devil would love for you to live that way!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 10, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> You are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> I don't believe the culture and practices of those who are different from me are "of the devil."  They are just different cultures and practices, yoga being one of those things.
> 
> Xenophobia much?  The devil would love for you to live that way!




Mmmm, well it seems that xenophobia is a fear or the unknown or things that are different.  So I'll first start by saying I don't fear yoga or any other thing with occultic roots.  Those things are real and since I've chosen a Christian lifestyle I will not dabble in those things.  And though this thread is over a year old, I've received a few PMs just this week from people thanking me for starting this thread--people that have real stories of how they or someone they knew was deceived by the seemingly harmless yoga.  

As a Christian, I cannot comfortably do anything that is blatantly in conflict with my lifestyle.  I don't know if you are a Christian or not, but as a Christian there comes a time when you have to stand for something and stand against certain things.  There are ladies who've posted in this thread saying they've never felt comfortable with yoga and they didn't understand until they found out this information.  I can also say that I never felt settled as I considered taking yoga classes in college and I didn't even know this info. at that time.  So, the words we're saying back and forth are small compared to what I and others have experienced in our spirits as far as yoga is concerned.  When you are in tune/in relationship with The Father and you have asked for His guidance in your life, He _will_ let you know when a certain thing is not a good thing.  

Also, MKH--I'm curious since you say that you don't believe that cultures and practices different than your own are "of the devil."  Does that include homosexuality?  Would you say that homosexuality is of the devil?  I am asking this because your answer would help me to see where you're coming from on your views. 

Blessings!


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 10, 2006)

hmmmm interesting. I've always said that I wanted to start exercising more as I got older.  I had yoga in mind.   I don't see how yoga can be so evil if you're not chanting another god's name or worshipping something else. BUT better be safe than sorry. SO pilates it is.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 10, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> . . . I'll first start by saying I don't fear yoga or any other thing with occultic roots.  Those things are real and since I've chosen a Christian lifestyle I will not dabble in those things.



How presumptive of you to label other people's culture as deriving from the occult!



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> And though this thread is over a year old, I've received a few PMs just this week from people thanking me for starting this thread--people that have real stories of how they or someone they knew was deceived by the seemingly harmless yoga.



I remember this thread when you started it.  I thought it was overboard then, and I still feel the same way. 

As to those who have sent you positive pms about the content of this thread, that fact in no way sways my opinion.  I could send you a pm telling you real stories of how I or someone I know was deceived by the seemingly harmelss act of walking into a church, only to be ripped off and left disappointed, not to mention deceived and lied to about what God wants from me and my life.  



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> As a Christian, I cannot comfortably do anything that is blatantly in conflict with my lifestyle.



While I respect that, I don't think it's right to label another's cultural practices as "occult".  There could possibly be members of this board who are married to, or are related by blood to those for whom yoga is a part of their culture.  Where is the sensitivity?!




			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> I don't know if you are a Christian or not, but as a Christian there comes a time when you have to stand for something and stand against certain things.



I am a Christian, and I do agree with your above comment.  However, I don't and won't label someone's cultural practices as occult simply because I don't agree with them and/or don't care to follow those practices. 




			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> There are ladies who've posted in this thread saying they've never felt comfortable with yoga and they didn't understand until they found out this information.  I can also say that I never felt settled as I considered taking yoga classes in college and I didn't even know this info. at that time.  So, the words we're saying back and forth are small compared to what I and others have experienced in our spirits as far as yoga is concerned.



If this is the case, then you might want to consider labeling this thread, "My truth about Yoga".  Not everyone who practices yoga feels the way you or others you mention do.  And, as I've posted before, *your personal truth does not equal the truth*.  It's just that, *your personal truth*.  I don't want to make it seem as if having a personal truth is of any less importance, but it doesn't equal everyone else's truth.  




			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> When you are in tune/in relationship with The Father and you have asked for His guidance in your life, He _will_ let you know when a certain thing is not a good thing.



Again, I agree with this comment.  But, it really *irks* me when posters, most particularly in this forum, make it seems as if someone is wrong or lacking in their personal relationship with the Lord if they don't see things the poster's way.  If I told you that I've prayed to God about practicing yoga and He lead me to believe it is ok, are you inclined to tell me that my relationship is lacking or that I am just flat out wrong?  



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Also, MKH--I'm curious since you say that you don't believe that cultures and practices different than your own are "of the devil."  Does that include homosexuality?  Would you say that homosexuality is of the devil?  I am asking this because your answer would help me to see where you're coming from on your views.



I honestly believe that many homosexuals are born with the sexual orientation they exhibit.  I also believe there are people who choose that lifestyle for whatever reason.  God loves all of His creations, and it is only God who can and should judge us.  When we judge others, we are fooling ourselves because we are not and never will be perfect.  But, that topic is for another thread on another day.



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Blessings!



Same to you.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 10, 2006)

> *I honestly believe that many homosexuals are born with the sexual orientation they exhibit.* I also believe there are people who choose that lifestyle for whatever reason. God loves all of His creations, and it is only God who can and should* judge* us. When we judge others, we are fooling ourselves because we are not and never will be perfect. But, that topic is for another thread on another day.



Thanks for answering honestly.  That tells me alot of what I was wondering about your particular beliefs.  I don't know anywhere that I said I was judging anyone though.  I don't dislike someone or judge them because they are homosexual.  *However, I do dislike homosexuality *.  Hate the sin, not the sinner.  We all have sinned and come short of the glory... you know the rest.  

Also, your responses seem to indicate that you think _I_ am the one saying that yoga is occultic.  I'll say it like one of my college Bible study leaders said once:  "I didn't say it, God said it.  Don't get mad at me if you don't like it."


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 10, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering honestly.  That tells me alot of what I was wondering about your particular beliefs.



I'm not sure how that tells you so much about my beliefs, but, . . . ok.



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> I don't know anywhere that I said I was judging anyone though.



I didn't write that *you* are judging, I wrote "when *we* judge others . . . "



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> I don't dislike someone or judge them because they are homosexual.  *However, I do dislike homosexuality *.  Hate the sin, not the sinner.  We all have sinned and come short of the glory... you know the rest.



Ok.



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Also, your responses seem to indicate that you think _I_ am the one saying that yoga is occultic.  I'll say it like one of my college Bible study leaders said once:  "I didn't say it, God said it.  Don't get mad at me if you don't like it."



When and where did *God* say yoga is occultic?  The only proponents of this train of thought are the author of the article you posted, you, and other posters who agree with you and the author.  While I respect your belief on the subject, I don't find where God is in this.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2006)

> *When and where did God say yoga is occultic*? The only proponents of this train of thought are the author of the article you posted, you, and other posters who agree with you and the author. While I respect your belief on the subject, *I don't find where God is in this.[/*quote]


 
First of all, Supergirl I'm glad that this was posted.  It has an important purpose.  Look at the timing of it...a year later it's brought back to the surface. 

What Supergirl began with and has maintained with this post is that the origins, the roots, the genesis of Yoga was in worship of that other than God our Father.  And God has said, "...thou shalt have no other Gods before me."  He warns us time and again not to partake in the practices of those who do not honor Him.

It is a must for us to be aware of the origins of anything we practice.  For there is a Spirit behind all that we decide to do.  The question is always "which Spirit?"  For God also says to us, "...try the Spirits to see if they be of God."  He says further, "...for not all have faith."  And one most important thing that God says, "...the deceiver is out to fool even the very elect of God."

Okay, hear me out, for I truly see 'all sides' in this.  Jesus also said that we are to '...occupy until He comes".  (His return).  And He says for us to not be so Spiritually minded that we are no earthly good.  Now Hold on!  This does not give us the mind to do as we please and justify it as such.  For we still must '...try the Spirits, and see if they be of God..."  for all have not faith..." 

The women who have felt uncomfortable with Yoga are correct; God has given them a conviction about it and they must follow.  I'll tell you something.  I have no doubt that these women sensed an unwholesome presence from the Instructor and the atmosphere about them.  Their gift of discernment was queued in.  For what was the spirit behind the instructor who taught the instructor what spirit was attached to them?

Now for those who have no conviction, I can understand that as well.  For you see, I've lived both.  As one who's taken part in Yoga, I have had both feelings of discomfort in my spirit in some classes and feelings of peace in another class.   

There is a famous world-renowned dance instructor that I respect and admire dearly who offered Yoga classes and I could not go.  My spirit just could not be a peace.  I have other Christian family members and friends, who also could not take these classes. 

Yet, our Dance instructor who incorporates some of the stretches in our class warm-ups and cool-downs, we have no conviction at all.  Our focus is on the stretches only.  We do not zone out, meditate or do the 'worship poses.'   Though I have not read the book introduced in this post, I truly believe that we have taken on the 'alternative' to Yoga for we do not worship other Gods.

The only saddness in this post was the comment made that this post was garbage, which it is not.  This post is a wonderful blessing for those who do and for those who don't partake in Yoga.  It's an awakening to all of us to just be aware of the origins and that we will not be caught unawares.

Ladies, keep your stand in Jesus Christ.  We're in this world, but not of it.  Take the good out of everything and enjoy this life.  But always bear in mind that in all we do, let it all give Glory unto our God.  For He delights in each of you and always will.

Thanks again for posting this, Supergirl.  Excellent post and I'm buying the book.  There's something here for all of us to learn and be aware of. 

My love to all, 

"Shimmie..."


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 10, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> It is a must for us to be aware of the origins of anything we practice.  For there is a Spirit behind all that we decide to do.



I guess Christians should reconsider all of the holidays we observe since they have their orgins in pagan holidays.  The spirit of the holiday designations was to convert pagans to Christianity by incorporating some of their pagan practices.  Christmas, anyone?  Easter?

ShimmieGirl, I have to admit that I often don't agree with your posts, but I respect the fact that you considered both sides of the issue.

**If we use the word "occult" correctly, I will admit that yoga can be classified as such, as can Christianity.

Main Entry: *occult* 
Function: _noun_
: matters regarded as involving the action or influence of supernatural or supernormal powers or some secret knowledge of them -- used with _the_


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2006)

> mkh_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 10, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> First of all, Supergirl I'm glad that this was posted.  It has an important purpose.  Look at the timing of it...a year later it's brought back to the surface.
> 
> What Supergirl began with and has maintained with this post is that the origins, the roots, the genesis of Yoga was in worship of that other than God our Father.  And God has said,* "...thou shalt have no other Gods before me."*  He warns us time and again not to partake in the practices of those who do not honor Him.
> 
> ...



Wow, there is no way you would have known this but the scripture reference above (bolded) is what I'd typed in my last post on this thread in reference to my comment of God saying for us not to practice yoga.  Now, I know those words didn't literally come out of his mouth "Thou shalt not do yoga!" but the above scripture is what I meant.  I deleted it and didn't include it in the post because I felt that God was telling me to back off and not be a "know-it-all."  And then you came along and posted it!  Wow again.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

So, Shimmie and Supergirl, you two are relying on inferences to support your claim that God doesn't want us to practice yoga?  I'm glad that provides support for your cause, but that still doesn't cast yoga in a negative light for those of us who can and do still hold our faith in God while doing the Downward Dog.

*Shimmie, I'm sure there are many who have told you that your style of dancing isn't glorifying to God, but I'm also sure you find ways to justify it (in fact, I read a post where you did such).  People do that . . . , justifying, I mean, when they believe what they are doing is ok.  It's just a matter of personal preference.

Lastly, Shimmie, since you know so much about Christmas, why didn't you include the fact that Christmas is celebrated it in Decemeber, near the time of the Winter Solstice because that was a pagan holiday honoring fertility gods, hoping they would provide a good harvest?  The Church saw this as a prime opportunity to incorporate Christianity into pagan celebrations, thereby converting more folks to Christianity.  I guess you forgot that fourth side, and if you don't inculde it in your teachings, then you really are short-changing your students as to the reality of the holidays Christians celebrate.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Now, I know those words didn't literally come out of his mouth "Thou shalt not do yoga!" but the above scripture is what I meant.



No, God didn't literally say that.  And, people can and do make activities and other people into gods in their lives, putting them before God--I'm not advocating that.  It's all about what you value and how much value you place on that person or thing.

By the way, how does exercising in a way that might provide you relaxation and flexibility not honor God?  As I wrote above, I'm not advocating placing anyone or anything before God, but as another poster wrote, you can practice yoga while meditating on the Word.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2006)

> mkh_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't know everything about Christmas or anything else.    I wish, I did.  I'd be richer than Bill Gates and Donald Trump put together.  

My students were taught far more than this forum has space to post it. 
You can't teach about any holiday and its origin without teaching about the pagans, (Easter and Christmas) and the druids (with Halloween) . 

They know that Jesus was not born on December 25, (actually in September).  They also know that the pagans did not celebrate on December 25 as well.  

As is the same with Halloween, the Christians instituted "All Saints Day", November 1, instead.  

As with Easter, they know, that Jesus did not die on a Friday, for one cannot get 72 hours from Friday to Sunday.  God who created day and night, is not confused with 24 hours in a day.  

However, as the Passover Lamb, Jesus did die according to Hebrew law, on the *Sabbath *before the Passover (the day when the Passover sacrifice was prepared)...a Wednesday, on the end of the 14th day of Nisan and He actually rose on Saturday (end of the Sabbath) and his tomb was *discovered* empty on a Sunday, the first day of the week, as scripture says. 

My students were never short-changed.  They know their history, which was always backed up with scripture and our leadership.  

I am so sorry that anything that I've shared has offended you or has brought to any type of frustration.  That was never my or this thread's intent.  

The posts here show many views and reactions about Yoga.  Many are greatful (me, included) that it was shared.  

Until I hear from God a resounding 'stop', I still plan to do the stretches that I have learned in Yoga and I will continue to dance.  

Yet, still no matter what I choose to do in this life I still have to stay open to what the Spirit of God is saying.  I still live to make changes in my life.  Changes that please Him.  Be it in anything, I still open my heart to please Him in what I choose to do. 

Take care.  My heart in anything that I've shared is not to dispute one's choice or offend.  I'm glad for those who have benefit from Yoga moves, as I have done so as well.   

And I'm still glad for *Supergirl's* obedience to the Spirit of God to post this thread and I hope she continues.  I respect her pure intent which was to simply share and inform those who needed it.  I for one, needed it.  As much as I love my Dance and fitness activities, I love God more.

Keep us aware, Mrs. *Supergirl * (Star is on my mind - LOL).  For you are a beautiful light as your name declares.  Note: Supergirl, your light does indeed shine bright.  

"Shimmie.... "

Both Star and Supergirl are total beams of beautiful light.  Star, I've had you on my mind...(smiles) I kept typing your name in this post instead of Supergirl's.  Love you much Supergirl...(LOL)


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> No one has said that God doesn't want us to practice Yoga.



I think she did write that God doesn't want us to practice yoga given it's origins.



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Also, your responses seem to indicate that you think I am the one saying that yoga is occultic. I'll say it like one of my college Bible study leaders said once: "I didn't say it, God said it. Don't get mad at me if you don't like it."





			
				ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> However, we still need to know the origins of what we choose to do. I can understand if this does not convict you. That's fine. But there are some who happy to have been made aware. I am one of them. The downward dog happens to be one that really gives my body the pull that it needs. Still, it's good to know it's origin so that I do not become caught up in it's original intent.
> 
> Until I hear from God a resounding 'stop', I still plan to do the stretches that I have learned in Yoga and I will continue to dance.
> 
> Yet, still no matter what I choose to do in this life I still have to stay open to what the Spirit of God is saying. I still live to make changes in my life. Changes that please Him. Be it in anything, I still open my heart to please Him in what I choose to do.



The above is the point I have been making all along.  Have/seek knowledge and then make an informed decision while respecting the rights of others to make their own decisions.  A prime example is your myraid styles of dance.  You acknowledge their origins as well as what they have become, but you recognize why you practice and for whom you practice.



			
				ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> I am so sorry that anything that I've shared has offended you or has brought to any type of frustration. That was never my or this thread's intent.



I was never frustrated--simply stating my opinion on the topic.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

> _from the original article/post_ "I received an e-mail from a staff member of the Classical Yoga Hindu Academy in New Jersey. The staff member wrote, 'Yes, all of yoga is Hinduism. Everyone should be aware of this fact.' This staff member included that she didn't appreciate my 'running down the great Hindu/Yogic religion,'" Laurette says.
> 
> Her statements about yoga have also drawn criticism from some Christians. Some accuse Laurette of being judgmental. Others say her fears about yoga are irrational.



This is a good portion of the article.  I see that she was criticized--that's to be expected.  I don't mind the criticism.  I don't mind anyone disagreeing simply because I didn't start this thread to prove a point.  I didn't start it to be right.  I didn't start it to argue with anyone who didn't agree or see what the big deal was.  I started it to enlighten and to share truth.  Those who choose to be enlightened have been and I believe that whomever this thread was to reach, it did.  It served it's purpose.  Truth is Truth and I don't think anyone can disagree with that.  For anyone that doesn't see "the big deal" I've prayed for your protection from the spirits behind the practice of yoga.  I know what it is to engage in seemingly harmless practices as a Christian and then to see the evil fruits of it roll around into your life later.  It is nothing to be taken lightly.  There are just some doors that you do not want opened in your life.  It is even possible for individuals' ancestors to open gateways to these demonic forces for future generations.  So, please consider your actions of today because they could affect your children and grandchildren and so on.  If anyone feels that these forces have some how entered your life (through your own actions or actions of ancestors) you can ask God to close those gateways and declare them closed in Jesus' name and that your life and the life of your descendents are covered by the blood.  Much love everyone


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I started it to enlighten and to share truth.  Those who choose to be enlightened have been and I believe that whomever this thread was to reach, it did.  It served it's purpose.  Truth is Truth and I don't think anyone can disagree with that.



The truth is the truth, but the article you posted isn't it--that's someone's opinion.



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> It is even possible for individuals' ancestors to open gateways to these demonic forces for future generations.  So, please consider your actions of today because they could affect your children and grandchildren and so on.



*WHAT??!!*  The purpose of the coming of Jesus was to provide salvation from our sins--those past and those not yet committed.  All that is required of us is to confess in our hearts and with our mouths that He is our Lord and Savior.  The opening of demonic forces by our ancestors to be visited on future generations is foreign to Christianity if you've accepted Jesus Christ into your life.  There is no room for that sort of thing as Jesus is the only covering Christians need!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Mkh,

If you would like to start a separate thread on generational curses, I'd be more than happy to dialogue with you.  But as I stated earlier, *the purpose of this thread has been accomplished*.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> If you would like to start a separate thread on generational curses



I don't believe in those kinds of things, nor do I give them my time for the reasons I stated above.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl, I fixed my 'blunder' in my post.  I kept typing Star's name instead of yours.      I'm seeing 'stars'....  Yes, 'Star is beautiful." 

I just wanted to let you know that I am so glad for this thread you shared with us.  I don't ever want to live my life, thinking my choices are in line because others think so.  I can't live on man's approval.  I still have to live my life to give Glory unto God our Father.  

God has used you as a beacon of light with this thread, for there are many reading and though not posting, they have been enlightened and have taken this message to heart.  

To me, Jesus is about an 'alternative' lifestyle, but the ultimate one that has an ending promise of Eternity with Him.   So whatever I choose to do in this life, I have to do it with the alternatives that please Him.  

For me personally, if I am to continue with the stretches that I do in Yoga, then I am more open to the alternative methods that do not relate to other gods.  The same applies to all I have chosen to do in this life. 

So to you, I applaude your stand and I support what I know to be your pure intent with this thread which was only to inform and enlighten. 

God knows the pureness of your heart.  And I have been given the priviledge of getting to know you as well. 

*Supergirl, I am honored to have you as one of my sisters in Christ Jesus.* 

We all have a part in the Body of Christ, to keep us rounded.  Your gift is that of enlightenment.   Please stay strong in this.  For as God told the phophet Jeremiah, '...speak what I tell you." and God admonished him also, "...be not afraid of their faces."   So whatever God tells you to speak...'Speak.' 

If anything that I have shared in this entire forum, or anything about my lifestyle (Dancing) and the things I share about Romance, has offended you or raised questions about my devotion to the Lord, I humbly apologize to you, and to the rest of our sisters on this forum.  My intent was never to offend. 

And Mkh_77, this apology includes you too, for you too are my sister in Christ.

With all sincerity,

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Supergirl, I fixed my 'blunder' in my post.  I kept typing Star's name instead of yours.      I'm seeing 'stars'....  Yes, 'Star is beautiful."
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I am so glad for this thread you shared with us.  I don't ever want to live my life, thinking my choices are in line because others think so.  I can't live on man's approval.  I still have to live my life to give Glory unto God our Father.
> 
> ...




Awww Shimmie, you're a sweetie.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in those kinds of things, nor do I give them my time for the reasons I stated above.



Your non-belief in it doesn't change it, unfortunately.  I wish there were no such thing.  Good news is, they CAN be broken.  Glory to God! 

Also wanted to respond to what you said above about the article writer's information on yoga being an _opinion_.  Yoga comes from hinduism. I don't think we can accurately call that an opinion.


----------



## mkh_77 (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Your non-belief in it doesn't change it, unfortunately.  I wish there were no such thing.  Good news is, they CAN be broken.  Glory to God!



You have your opinion and I have mine.  We aren't going to agree on this issue just as we are not going to agree on "the truth about yoga". 



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Also wanted to respond to what you said above about the article writer's information on yoga being an _opinion_.  Yoga comes from hinduism. I don't think we can accurately call that an opinion.



I was referring to her negative opinions about yoga.  I never disputed it's origins in Hinduism, did I?


----------



## isioma85 (Jul 11, 2006)

There are a lot of deep truths that people don't know about. I personally ask God to forgive me everyday because I know that there is so much Paganism prevalent that most of our everyday activities and products have some spiritual links that aren't Christian. I have looooooong known about the Hindu roots of Yoga, and that's why I don't participate in it. There are a milllion other things that I probably do in ignorance that go against my Christian faith, but this one I KNOW ,I've researched and made a personal choice not to partake in. Thanks for putting it out there SuperGirl.

To each one their own.


----------



## newme2003 (Jul 11, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Supergirl, I fixed my 'blunder' in my post.  I kept typing Star's name instead of yours.      I'm seeing 'stars'....  Yes, 'Star is beautiful."
> 
> *I just wanted to let you know that I am so glad for this thread you shared with us.  I don't ever want to live my life, thinking my choices are in line because others think so.  I can't live on man's approval.  I still have to live my life to give Glory unto God our Father.
> 
> ...



Yep, I especially agree with the bolded text. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2006)

newme2003 said:
			
		

> Yep, I especially agree with the bolded text. Thank you.


 
The 'thanks' goes to you.  Your 'siggy' says it all...do we stand or fall?  

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Shimmie, you were right.  There are people out there reading this that I don't even realize.  

Newme,

Thanks for such sweet affirmation.    It's greatly appreciated.    And like Shimmie, I agree that your signature is on point.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Shimmie, you were right. There are people out there reading this that I don't even realize.


 
Exactly! I was thinking about this the other day. This thread is helping more people than you realize, Supergirl.

BTW, I co-sign with Shimmie....we're very fortunate to have you as a sister in Christ.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> Exactly! I was thinking about this the other day. This thread is helping more people than you realize, Supergirl.
> 
> BTW, I co-sign with Shimmie....we're very fortunate to have you as a sister in Christ.



Wow, I feel so blessed to be affirmed by you guys.  Positive words go a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg way, especially from certain people!  I believe some are just blessed with the gift of edification.    Thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel so blessed to be affirmed by you guys. Positive words go a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg way, especially from certain people! I believe some are just blessed with the gift of edification.  Thank you


 
Does not God say, "...He chastises those whom He loves."  

Don't think for one moment that I don't have a 'sting' in my spirit about this topic.  I've struggled for years to correct my body issues and to gain and maintain flexibility.  I don't want to be 'stiff' and unable to walk, let alone Dance.  I'm not a model 'thin' person, so when you find an exercise that works you leap for joy.   

Can I be honest?  I saw this thread title several times before I would even open it.  Oh indeed God I did.  I would purposely bypass it.  But this past weekend I yielded because I knew God wanted to speak to me about this subject.  I am always open to Godly alternatives.  I've been in the 'Arts' all my life and I love it.  But not to my detriment and not to hurt the One who loves me and died for me. 

I'm not putting anyone down who chooses to do yoga, because I understand what it means to them to have an exercise that has helped them.  But at least there's an alternative for those who can achieve the same benefits, if not more from this information shared.  

The devil has enough 'play' in our lives.  Now it's time to reclaim what's ours, clean it up and enjoy it to the glory of God the Father. 

Again, that's what this thread is about.  Being aware, by what you shared, cleaning it up, giving God the glory for it.  

I love you, Supergirl.   Love you too, Denim and Leather.  Love you too, Star.   Star, I sure typed your name enough in my posts earlier today to prove it... 

Hugs,

Shimmie...


----------



## beauty (Jul 12, 2006)

Supergirl I totally agree with what you have said.
My 5 year old daughter's teacher started teaching them Yoga(with the ohm thing as well) at school said it was to relax them . When I heard I wrote her . Told her in my opinion you cannot disassociate the practice from the origins. Long story short got everybody I know to start praying was even considering taking her out the school but My God sure does answer prayers and quickly she stopped. 

My opinion:
This practice was created to worship a foreign God! The bible says thou shalt worship thy Lord God, and him only shalt thou serve.(Matt 4:10)

Stay strong Supergirl


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 12, 2006)

beauty said:
			
		

> Supergirl I totally agree with what you have said.
> My 5 year old daughter's teacher started teaching them Yoga(with the ohm thing as well) at school said it was to relax them . When I heard I wrote her . Told her in my opinion you cannot disassociate the practice from the origins. Long story short got everybody I know to start praying was even considering taking her out the school but My God sure does answer prayers and quickly she stopped.
> 
> My opinion:
> ...



Wow, that is unbelievable that the teacher was teaching the little one's yoga.  My goodness!  But we get slapped all upside our heads if we want to say anything about God in school.  A shame   

I'm glad you took a stand and I'm glad it stopped.  I remember teaching in a school where the principal had arranged a field trip for the WHOLE school to go see one of the Harry Potter movies on opening day.  I was so uncomfortable with this--it just did not settle right within me.  Well, wouldn't you know it--some parents rescued me.  Not knowing my situation, there were some Christian parents that would not allow their children to go and of course a teacher was needed to stay behind with those children.  (ME!)  So I said all that to say, you never know how your taking a stand can end up helping others.


----------



## punchinella (Jul 20, 2006)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> I apologize if this book was already mentioned in the thread ( I don't have the patience to reread all the pages), but I was in a bookstore today, and I saw this book:
> 
> *An Invitation to Christian Yoga with CD (Audio)*
> by Nancy Roth, Susan Mangam (Illustrator)
> ...





I havent gone in a while, but when I did take yoga my teacher was a Christian and we never chanted. Are we saying that the lady who wrote this book is not a Christian because it is about yoga? Deep breathing helps clear your lungs and helps you relax, how can that hurt? As you go through your day your mind gets filled with to do lists and other things and the clearing your mind is not to let other spirits enter (because why cant GOD enter at that point also) but just to get rid of some clutter. When I left yoga class I would always feel relaxed and no further away from God than when I went in. I also used to take bellydance classes for for some reason now I just cant get into it anymore (doesnt feel right). Who knows maybe one day I will dance again but for now I dont feel comfortable with it.

GOD is LOVE


----------



## punchinella (Jul 20, 2006)

I do not want to discourage anyone who is thinking of taking Pilates over yoga because I like both. But I bought a Pilates book and the introduction said that "Joseph Pilates created a complete regimen that combined East and West, gymnastic and yogic principles." "He was also an ardent student of Eastern philosophies such as yoga and karate."


This website http://www.eastcoastpilates.com/ states:   Both Pilates and Yoga are holistic approaches to fitness and well being. In combination, both provide a mind and body conditioning program designed to attain and maintain the complete coordination of mind, body and spirit.



Decide for yourself erplexed


----------



## pebbles (Jul 20, 2006)

How did I miss this thread???

Supergirl, I have to tell you that I have a new found respect for you, lady!!!  You are such a blessing! I stand in awe of you. You are bold, grounded,  unwavering, and extremely graceful! Your faithfulness is truly inspiring! You go, girl, and continue to stand bold in JESUS! High-five!!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jul 20, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel so blessed to be affirmed by you guys. Positive words go a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg way, especially from certain people! I believe some are just blessed with the gift of edification.  Thank you


 
Anytime, SG!  I'm so glad that we have a sister in Christ who's not scared to stand for the truth. 

P.S. Sorry I'm late in replying!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> How did I miss this thread???
> 
> Supergirl, I have to tell you that I have a new found respect for you, lady!!!  You are such a blessing! I stand in awe of you. You are bold, grounded,  unwavering, and extremely graceful! Your faithfulness is truly inspiring! You go, girl, and continue to stand bold in JESUS! High-five!!



Ha ha!  This thread is OLD, but it keeps resurfacing from time to time.    Thank you for your edifying words.  I have to echo what you told me earlier in PM--it was the Holy Spirit helping me along as I posted and responded in this thread.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 23, 2007)

bumping!  This is interesting discussion, right?


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jul 23, 2007)

toinette said:
			
		

> i'm with you vev. yoga is not the portal to alternative lifestyles and religions. drinking alcohol can lead to alcoholism, eating could lead to obesity: should we stop eating and completely refrain from drinking? all of these things are a result of choice. if this person was interested in other lifestyles it was due to her choice to do so, not through yoga.


 
I have to agree.  Some people just have an addictive nature.


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jul 23, 2007)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Oh Boy!!! What have I stumbled into . All I did was search on MSM and this came up with 2 other threads don't ask me why.
> 
> Sometimes, posts can be vicious.
> 
> ...


 

I totally agree with your post.  You bible study teacher is right on point


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jul 23, 2007)

Aissasmommy said:
			
		

> Sigh.... I just wrote this really long, (and IMHO greaterplexed ) post and lost it because of my stupid laptop.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> ...


 
Praise the Lord.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 23, 2007)

I do yoga(for nonspiritual purposes only). I was concerned at first but when I learned about some of the yoga poses I realized I'd been doing some of them all along with other Non yoga videos. Child's pose is used in a lot of non yoga videos to stretch. It's just movement to me. There are only so many poses our body can make, so why would I let the fact that someone calls it a yoga pose affect me.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 23, 2007)

alexstin said:


> I do yoga(for nonspiritual purposes only). I was concerned at first but when I learned about some of the yoga poses I realized I'd been doing some of them all along with other Non yoga videos. Child's pose is used in a lot of non yoga videos to stretch. It's just movement to me. There are only so many poses our body can make, so why would I let the fact that someone calls it a yoga pose affect me.


Now that you put it like that!  I'm not laughing at you, your post was so frank it made me laugh.


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Jul 28, 2007)

I must say that while I agree that their are many aspects of yoga that certainly represent the occult and can me demonic in nature, 

Quite honestly, I am tired of people touting "the word" and then not fully understanding it themselves.  The very people who often say things like the Bible says XYZ, often live in contrast to many Biblical practices.  For example, the Bible has a set of clearly defined dietary laws, yet many Christians still eat pork, shellfish and loads of forbidden foods.  Moreover, G-d established a sabbath (which I currently violate as I type this message) in his Commandments.  He even went further to set a certain Holy Days (Day of Atonement, Feast of Unleavened Bread, Feast of Tabernacles, Feast of Trumpets, FeastPentecost) all of which Jesus Christ himself observed and sanctified.  Then they pull that lame excuse, "But since Jesus came we are under grace."  Well Jesus Christ himself said "I come to fulfill the law."  This means that Jesus maintained the original law of the so called Old Testament. (I say so called because "old" means obsolete and no longer necessary but that is quite the contrary.  That is the first testament and the foundation for the Christian beleif system)  

So yes, you may away with Yoga or various poses within Yoga, but when are you going to get rid of the Christmas Tree, Easter Eggs and Pork?


----------



## sugarose (Jul 29, 2007)

PME_LADY said:


> So yes, you may away with Yoga or various poses within Yoga, but when are you going to get rid of the Christmas Tree, Easter Eggs and Pork?


 

Your post was harsh. 

You have to realize that people are in all stages of their walk with God, and while it seems you feel you have reached the point where you have learned everything there is to learn, not everyone takes those _leaps_ about their knowledge. What I know today someone who just was saved may not find out for months. 

Also, a lot of the things you mentioned fall under *individual personal conviction*, not fact like the history of yoga. 




> Quite honestly, I am tired of people touting "the word" and then not fully understanding it themselves.


 

I think you are a little more guilty of this than you realize.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey all I just had to weigh in on this topic.  When I was growing up I was always told not to do yoga but never explained why it was bad.

IMO this lady has simply taking yoga poses and renamed them.  I mean seriously how many different ways can you twist the human body.

After reading her article unless I missed it,  I didn't ever read her taking responsibility for her own actions reguardless of Yoga's influence.  She can blame yoga all she wants but at the end of the day Yoga didn't make her drink, or have sex with whomever came along.  That's not yoga, those are personal choices.  Before I was saved I did whatever I wanted to do, However the things that I purposed in my mind not to I didn't.  ie I never drank excessively and never around people I didn't know well.  

As I said I have heard that Yoga is not good for spiritual reasons.  But just because she put a new name on it doesn't change the fact that she is still doing Yoga.

And as far "as god within" Read the bible, It's written that we are gods on earth.  We are little "g" gods.  Not the big "G" God.

The bible also says we were made in his likeness.  I am sorry I can't quote the scripture and verse I know it's in Psalm.


later all


----------



## dicapr (Jul 29, 2007)

I am a christian and have done yoga from time to time.  I think it is all in the way it is taught.  My instructor did not even mention spirituality.  She just made sure body positioning was correct.  I do not feel that there is anything wrong with this form of yoga.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 29, 2007)

PME_LADY said:


> I must say that while I agree that their are many aspects of yoga that certainly represent the occult and can me demonic in nature,
> 
> Quite honestly, I am tired of people touting "the word" and then not fully understanding it themselves. The very people who often say things like the Bible says XYZ, often live in contrast to many Biblical practices. For example, the Bible has a set of clearly defined dietary laws, yet many Christians still eat pork, shellfish and loads of forbidden foods. Moreover, G-d established a sabbath (which I currently violate as I type this message) in his Commandments. He even went further to set a certain Holy Days (Day of Atonement, Feast of Unleavened Bread, Feast of Tabernacles, Feast of Trumpets, FeastPentecost) all of which Jesus Christ himself observed and sanctified. Then they pull that lame excuse, "But since Jesus came we are under grace." Well Jesus Christ himself said "I come to fulfill the law." This means that Jesus maintained the original law of the so called Old Testament. (I say so called because "old" means obsolete and no longer necessary but that is quite the contrary. That is the first testament and the foundation for the Christian beleif system)
> 
> So yes, you may away with Yoga or various poses within Yoga, but when are you going to get rid of the Christmas Tree, Easter Eggs and Pork?


Amen! 


BlkOnyx488 said:


> Hey all I just had to weigh in on this topic. When I was growing up I was always told not to do yoga but never explained why it was bad.
> 
> IMO this lady has simply taking yoga poses and renamed them. I mean seriously how many different ways can you twist the human body.
> 
> ...


Amen again!


----------



## nissi (Jul 29, 2007)

Excellent post (even though i'm late! lol!)

Thanks SG for exposing the enemy!  Yoga (and even Pilates) represents Hindu practices and worship positions, so I don't mess with it!  Astrology (also known as divination) is also strongly condemned in the Old Testament and New Testament. (Go to Blueletterbible.org and look it up!)

I personally don't do Easter eggs, but I do celebrate the Resurrection of my Lord and Savior!  I don't do Christmas trees, but I use that season to celebrate the Lord's birth! I do limit pork in my diet, since the Word tells me that every creature of God is good and none to be refused if it is received with thanksgiving, for it is sanctified by the Word and prayer (1 Tim. 4:4).   I make the choice to order my life by the Word and not human traditions.

We cannot be unaware and ignorant of the enemy's machinations in the unseen realm!  Saints, be on your guard! Thanks again, SG!


----------



## melodee (Aug 11, 2007)

Yoga, TM,Visualization techniques--all of these can open you up to a spirit world in the realm where we as Christians should not be.  

Just be careful, and do not compromise.  The intent of these is to transcend the spirit beyond the body--and is rooted in pantheism.

There IS a realm...it's not make believe...but we don't want to go there.

No harm in stretching for relaxation...but be discerning--keep your ears and eyes open .


----------



## FeelinIt (Aug 11, 2007)

Camille429 said:


> Supergirl, if people use horoscopes as their guide through life, then certainly they are not inaccordance with Christianity.  To me, using yoga simply as a form of exercise is not comparable to this.



i agree.  I always thought it was just another workout myself.


----------

